# Safari : plusieurs onglets en pages d'accueil ?



## Raphaël31 (29 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Est-il possible sur Safari d'avoir 4 pages ouvertes dans 4 onglets comme "pages d'accueil" ? Sur Firefox c'est possible mais là c'est pas évident sur Safari.

Merci !


----------



## anneee (29 Décembre 2007)

je n'ai pas trouvé, mais tu peux essayer de te servir de la barre de signets, soit en les affichant, soit en te servant des raccourcis clavier: pomme1..........


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (29 Décembre 2007)

Fichier  ---> "nouvel onglet" _ou_ "Pomme T"


----------



## da capo (30 Décembre 2007)

Tu peux utiliser applescript pour créer un script... c'est un peu lourd mais ça marche.
Sinon, saft (extension pour safari) le permet, je crois. Mais saft est payant.

Si le code t'intéresse, le voilà pour 3 onglets ouvrant des adresses définies au début du script :


```
property URL1 : "http://www.macg.co/"
property URL2 : "http://forums.macg.co/"
property URL3 : "http://www.apple.com/"

tell application "Safari"
	activate
	open location URL1
	my new_tab()
	set the URL of document 1 to URL2
	my new_tab()
	set the URL of document 1 to URL3
end tell

on new_tab()
	tell application "Safari" to activate
	tell application "System Events"
		tell process "Safari"
			click menu item "Nouvel Onglet" of menu "Fichier" of menu bar 1
		end tell
	end tell
end new_tab
```

Ce script doit être adapté selon tes besoins (en ajoutant des adresses et les appels à la fonction new_tab() ) et collé dans éditeur de scripts pour ensuite l'enregistrer. (sous forme de script pour pouvoir conserver les sources, et sous forme d'application pour lancer Safari)
Ensuite, un double clic lancera Safari et ouvrira les onglets aux adresses choisies.


----------



## petitchaperonrouge (30 Décembre 2007)

:mouais:  




Note du modo : Pour les questions sur Safari, ou sur tout logiciel "Internet", ça doit se passer dans le forum "Internet et réseaux". On déménage !


----------



## Raphaël31 (30 Décembre 2007)

Oops désolé pour le mauvais emplacement du sujet... 


da capo > Ok merci beaucoup pour ton aide même si je sais même pas ce qu'est un script mais bon je crois qu'en m'y mettant j'arriverais à faire ce que tu dis mais je viens de découvrir que sous Safari les photos qu'on n'a pas le droit de copier ne peuvent pas être glissées sur le bureau (à l'inverse de Firefox qui ne respecte rien ), donc je permute à nouveau avec Firefox mais je garde tes conseils pour si un jour je finis par trouver Safari meilleur. Et puis ça aidera d'autres gens donc merci !


----------



## ntx (30 Décembre 2007)

Tu crées dans ta barre de signet une nouveau signet "répertoire" avec toutes les adresses que tu veux ouvrir, et un clic "du milieu" sur ce signet ouvrira dans des onglets toutes tes URL.


----------

